# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Vozitësi dhe vëllai i tij!

## Davius

Dy njerëz janë duke udhëtuar me veturë. Ato janë: vozitësi dhe personi që është pranë/përkrah vozitësit. Vozitësi atë njeriun qe e ka afër/përkrah, në karrigen e parë, e ka vëlla. Ndërsa ai njeriu tjetër, që është afër/përkrah vozitësit, vozitësin nuk e ka vëlla? Si është e mundur kjo?

----------


## e panjohura

Vozitesi eshte femer.....dhe jan moter e vella.....

----------


## pellumbi

> Vozitesi eshte femer.....dhe jan moter e vella.....



Bravo e paske gjet para meje.

----------


## Davius

> Vozitesi eshte femer.....dhe jan moter e vella.....


E sakte! Bravo e panjohura! (  :ngerdheshje:  )

_Mod. ju lutem mbylleni kete teme!_

----------


## gimi-hack-10

> postimi origjinal esht ber nge e pa  enjohura


Vozitsi esht femer

----------

